# Nostradamus?.



## zozo (11 Mar 2020)

A quote from a book written over 10 years ago.





https://www.amazon.co.uk/End-Days-Predictions-prophecies-about/dp/0749929103


----------



## DeepMetropolis (11 Mar 2020)

Makes you wonder if everything happend before, how many layers of reality exists. Is  all pre-determined or are somethings just left for chance..


----------



## zozo (11 Mar 2020)

Who knows!?... Food for conspiracists too... Authors in cahoots with mad scientists?... 
Or just mad scientists reading books by (self) proclaimed paranormals?

What's Normal? What's Mad?...

Somewhere around early 2000, i saw an amateur video downloaded from a torrent site. It was about Biblical prophecies from some mad dude ranting about Giants and Falling Angles etc...  Meanwhile, he compared The United States with Babylon and it's leaders with Nimrod. And said God will strike it's the towers down. Something like history repeating.. 

About a year later I come home, switch on the telly and 3 minutes later I see a Twin tower come down. And instantly remembered this video. I have been searching for since to find it back without success.

Is still don't know what to think about it...


----------



## DeepMetropolis (11 Mar 2020)

Hehe yes normal is just what you are used to. (Actually in Dutch I say, Normaal is maar wat je gewend bent.)

But I often look at vids on the fifth kind YouTube channel.. Most of the thing seams more plausible then what the church tells us..
But I always take things with an open mind that all explanations are probably something what we could never dream about and we are all way off the truth anyway..


----------



## zozo (11 Mar 2020)

Yup...  The truth is definitively in perception. I guess that says it all...


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Mar 2020)

Spooky.
It's the end of the world...again 

Wish I'd predicted the book would become famous.
There's one copy for sale on Amazon and it costs £1,282.64


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (11 Mar 2020)

Shame the rest of the page kind of acts to discredit it...fingers crossed for the swift exist tho!!


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Mar 2020)

Just discovered that Wuhan, ground zero for coronavirus, is also home to the Wuhan Institute of Virology...
Hmmm...and then I learnt it's China's first biosafety level 4 (BSL–4) laboratory and therefore capable of weaponising biotech...
But apparently the virus can't be synthetic since an eminent virologist claims the mutations [in the virus] are completely consistent with natural evolution" 

Do you think they might have been reading Sylvia's book linked above by Marcel @zozo, End Of Days: Predictions and prophecies about the end of the world ?  

Freaky coincidence or conspiracy theory ? 

Occam's razor...


----------



## DeepMetropolis (18 Mar 2020)

Yes I've heard that too, who knows they have alot of over population and they gave up on birth restriction. We are back to survival of the fittest now..


----------



## PARAGUAY (18 Mar 2020)

Whatever the truth the city was quickly shut down


----------



## sciencefiction (28 Mar 2020)

DeepMetropolis said:


> We are back to survival of the fittest now..



In Darwin's terms that means whoever or whatever multiplies the fastest is going to survive.  It does not mean the individual is going to live long...For us it means stay home, make babies, and keep the babies safe


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (28 Mar 2020)

If you can stand the thought of not being there at the birth... https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-52071033


----------



## zozo (28 Mar 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> End Of Days: Predictions and prophecies about the end of the world ?



They jumped on it straight away and worked pretty fast it seems.. The book was completely sold out on the day that the quote appeared in the media. And 8 days later the booklet is fully in stock again. 




Tim Harrison said:


> ground zero for coronavirus, is also home to the Wuhan Institute of Virology...



If you follow the money... There are many more of not too much other strange coincidences (?) around this happening that could make you wonder.

Whatever it is, it definitively is a wakeup call that lets us know where we really stand. We are merely puppets only able to look and shiver to go on slippery ice!?...


----------



## mort (28 Mar 2020)

sciencefiction said:


> make babies



A minimum of 3 weeks lock down might mean Christmas is busy on the maternity ward.


----------



## Onoma1 (29 Mar 2020)

mort said:


> A minimum of 3 weeks lock down might mean Christmas is busy on the maternity ward.



A friend, who runs a chemist's shop, told me that one of the products they sold out of (and sell out of as soon as they come back in stock) were pregnancy tests...


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Mar 2020)

People read books, get ideas then make them a reality  npot the other way round!!!


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Mar 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Do you think they might have been reading Sylvia's book linked above by Marcel @zozo, End Of Days: Predictions and prophecies about the end of the world ?


Exactly my thoughts too


----------

